# Re: When Knights Were Bold



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 14 Feb 2000 22:05:44 -0800*
I‘m not sure I understand how the conferring, or not, of an order,
decoration or medal has any connection with knighthood. Pardon my
ignorance and for once I am not being sarcastic but does one have to
belong to a Britsh Order eg Order of the Thistle, Bath, etc in order
to be knighted? Certainly, membership in certain Orders does not confer
on one knighthood: consider the MBE given out relatively frequently. The
Beatles got one way back when and were not knighted at the time one or
two were subsequently..
Or have I missed something? Are knights/dames automatically members of
some Order that I am not aware of? 
I think "knighthood" was allowed back into Canada for a short period in
the 1930s when Bennett was PM, but was again ended when the Natural
Governing Party yeah, right came back to power under W.L.M. King. I
don‘t recall reading that R.B. Bennett also included the creation of
Peers. But it‘s been a long time since I took Social Studies 30 or
Current Events, as my kids would say.
As far as the CF is concerned, I think the Privy Council ruling I was
going to use the term Privy Council "Order" but that‘s confusing
is a good idea as it prohibits acceptance by soldiers of a salad of
medals from every little two-bit nation around the world next thing you
know some of our troops would be lit up like Xmas trees.
Didja know that Canadians troops could receive the "overseas" bar to the
Canadian Volunteer Service Medal just for being stationed in Washington,
DC during WW2? I know one. Newfoundland too, but that was a little more
dangerous or hardship thereof or was it?.
Didja know that a Brit soldier, could receive the CVSM no overseas bar
without ever setting foot in Canada during the war and never having been
a Canadian? How? Well, for a short time in the mid 50s, if that former
Brit soldier had emegrated to Canada and joined Canadian Army etc he
could apply and receive the CVSM. I know one he also holds the MM: a
"real" medal for gallantry.
BTW, just cause I have the floor:
Question: what‘s the difference between Sheila Copps and the Suez Canal?
Answer: the Suez Canal is a Busy Ditch.
You‘re welcome
Ian G. Edwards, UEL, B.Com, CD, SHK, AFB
post nominal explanations 5 cents each
Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> 
> Watchdog, I came across the following at work:
> 
> >From the "Policy Respecting the Awarding of an Order, Decoration or Medal
> by a Commonwealth or Foreign Government" 
Snip
Issued by Clerk of the Privy
> Council and Secretary to the Cabinet, January 1988
> 
> "1.     Any Commonwealth or foreign government desiring to award an order,
> decoration od medal to a Canadian citizen shall obtain prior approval of
> the Government of Canada."
> 
> "3.     The Government of Canada will consider granting the approval .. in
> recognition of:
> 
> a.      an extraordinary service to mankind,
> b.      conspicuous bravery in saving or attempting to save life,
> c.      any exceptional service rendered to the country desiring to make the
> award, or
> d.      any substantial act or acts contributing to better relations between
> Canada and the country desiring to make the award."
> 
> "4.     The Government of Canada SHALL NOT [emphasis in original] grant the
> approval  ... for an award:
> 
> a.      that is at variance with Canadian policy or the public interests,
> b.      that carries with it an honourary title or confers any precedence or
> privilege,
> c.      that is conferred otherwise than by a Head of State or a government
> recognized as such by Canada, or
> d.      that is conferred in recognition of services by an individual in the
> employ of Her Majesty in Right of Canada or of a province in the normal
> performance of official duties."
> 
> So, this would seem to clearly show that a Canadian cannot be knighted.
> 
> mike
> 
> At 03:11 PM 1/6/00 -0800, you wrote:
> >I need a little help!  Can Canadians be knighted?  I think they can‘t,
> however, I can‘t find any information either way to support or to refute
> this.   Cheers   Watchdog
> Michael O‘Leary
> 
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> 
> Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
> Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Mon, 17 Jan 2000 07:48:36 -0500*
To be knighted is, in effect, to be promoted within an order to the "knight"
level. As you pointed out the Beatles were all made Members of the Order of
the British Empire MBE but recently Paul McCartney was elevated to the
Knight of the Order of the British Empire KBE thereby making him a "Sir".
We have in Canada two Orders - the Order of Canada and the Order of Military
Merit. Both of these Orders stop at Commander. If the Cdn Gov‘t wished to
institute a knighthood within Canada , and no longer worry about British
honours, they would merely have to introduce a "Knight" level to the
Orders.
BTW 1, In the British Public Service the common joke is that when you are
made Companion of the Order of St Michael and St George CMG you boasted
"Call Me God", when elevated to Knight Commander of the Order KCMG you
boasted "Keep Calling me God" and when elevated to Grand Knight Commander of
the Order GCMG you boasted God Calls Me God!
BYW2, Many years ago a British nobleman,well on in years, who was already a
Knight Commander of the Order of the Bath and Knight of the Order of the
Thistle was announced in the King‘s New Year‘s Honours List as a Knight of
the Order of the Bath. An acquaintance of his, on reading of the honour in
the London Tmes, cabled his congratulations as "Well done, three times a
night - at your age".
Belated introductions, My name is Clive Law, I served with the GGFG back in
the 70s. I subscribed to this several years ago but left when the level of
correspondence sank to mud-slinging. Back now to see what‘s new.
-----Original Message-----
From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
Sent: February 15, 2000 1:06 AM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: When Knights Were Bold
I‘m not sure I understand how the conferring, or not, of an order,
decoration or medal has any connection with knighthood. Pardon my
ignorance and for once I am not being sarcastic but does one have to
belong to a Britsh Order eg Order of the Thistle, Bath, etc in order
to be knighted? Certainly, membership in certain Orders does not confer
on one knighthood: consider the MBE given out relatively frequently. The
Beatles got one way back when and were not knighted at the time one or
two were subsequently..
Or have I missed something? Are knights/dames automatically members of
some Order that I am not aware of? 
I think "knighthood" was allowed back into Canada for a short period in
the 1930s when Bennett was PM, but was again ended when the Natural
Governing Party yeah, right came back to power under W.L.M. King. I
don‘t recall reading that R.B. Bennett also included the creation of
Peers. But it‘s been a long time since I took Social Studies 30 or
Current Events, as my kids would say.
As far as the CF is concerned, I think the Privy Council ruling I was
going to use the term Privy Council "Order" but that‘s confusing
is a good idea as it prohibits acceptance by soldiers of a salad of
medals from every little two-bit nation around the world next thing you
know some of our troops would be lit up like Xmas trees.
Didja know that Canadians troops could receive the "overseas" bar to the
Canadian Volunteer Service Medal just for being stationed in Washington,
DC during WW2? I know one. Newfoundland too, but that was a little more
dangerous or hardship thereof or was it?.
Didja know that a Brit soldier, could receive the CVSM no overseas bar
without ever setting foot in Canada during the war and never having been
a Canadian? How? Well, for a short time in the mid 50s, if that former
Brit soldier had emegrated to Canada and joined Canadian Army etc he
could apply and receive the CVSM. I know one he also holds the MM: a
"real" medal for gallantry.
BTW, just cause I have the floor:
Question: what‘s the difference between Sheila Copps and the Suez Canal?
Answer: the Suez Canal is a Busy Ditch.
You‘re welcome
Ian G. Edwards, UEL, B.Com, CD, SHK, AFB
post nominal explanations 5 cents each
Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> 
> Watchdog, I came across the following at work:
> 
> >From the "Policy Respecting the Awarding of an Order, Decoration or Medal
> by a Commonwealth or Foreign Government" 
Snip
Issued by Clerk of the Privy
> Council and Secretary to the Cabinet, January 1988
> 
> "1.     Any Commonwealth or foreign government desiring to award an order,
> decoration od medal to a Canadian citizen shall obtain prior approval of
> the Government of Canada."
> 
> "3.     The Government of Canada will consider granting the approval .. in
> recognition of:
> 
> a.      an extraordinary service to mankind,
> b.      conspicuous bravery in saving or attempting to save life,
> c.      any exceptional service rendered to the country desiring to make
the
> award, or
> d.      any substantial act or acts contributing to better relations
between
> Canada and the country desiring to make the award."
> 
> "4.     The Government of Canada SHALL NOT [emphasis in original] grant
the
> approval  ... for an award:
> 
> a.      that is at variance with Canadian policy or the public interests,
> b.      that carries with it an honourary title or confers any precedence
or
> privilege,
> c.      that is conferred otherwise than by a Head of State or a
government
> recognized as such by Canada, or
> d.      that is conferred in recognition of services by an individual in
the
> employ of Her Majesty in Right of Canada or of a province in the normal
> performance of official duties."
> 
> So, this would seem to clearly show that a Canadian cannot be knighted.
> 
> mike
> 
> At 03:11 PM 1/6/00 -0800, you wrote:
> >I need a little help!  Can Canadians be knighted?  I think they can‘t,
> however, I can‘t find any information either way to support or to refute
> this.   Cheers   Watchdog
> Michael O‘Leary
> 
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> 
> Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
> Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 17 Feb 2000 18:32:48 -0800*
Clive, from Ian Edwards:
Thanks for your posting clarification.
Welcome back to the list. It‘s been a little slow in recent months,
perhaps that‘s better than being overwhelmed by "airborne mike" and some
teen with a foul mouth that we endured and/or drove many away a year or
more ago.
Let us know what new books you have in the works. You have written,
edited and or published a number of important books on militaria over
the past decade or more and I hope that you are continuing to contribute
such value to collectors and historians.Wow, that pat on the back will
cost you ten cents off my next purchase.
Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca wrote:
> 
> To be knighted is, in effect, to be promoted within an order to the "knight"
> level. As you pointed out the Beatles were all made Members of the Order of
> the British Empire MBE but recently Paul McCartney was elevated to the
> Knight of the Order of the British Empire KBE thereby making him a "Sir".
> We have in Canada two Orders - the Order of Canada and the Order of Military
> Merit. Both of these Orders stop at Commander. If the Cdn Gov‘t wished to
> institute a knighthood within Canada , and no longer worry about British
> honours, they would merely have to introduce a "Knight" level to the
> Orders.
> BTW 1, In the British Public Service the common joke is that when you are
> made Companion of the Order of St Michael and St George CMG you boasted
> "Call Me God", when elevated to Knight Commander of the Order KCMG you
> boasted "Keep Calling me God" and when elevated to Grand Knight Commander of
> the Order GCMG you boasted God Calls Me God!
> BYW2, Many years ago a British nobleman,well on in years, who was already a
> Knight Commander of the Order of the Bath and Knight of the Order of the
> Thistle was announced in the King‘s New Year‘s Honours List as a Knight of
> the Order of the Bath. An acquaintance of his, on reading of the honour in
> the London Tmes, cabled his congratulations as "Well done, three times a
> night - at your age".
> Belated introductions, My name is Clive Law, I served with the GGFG back in
> the 70s. I subscribed to this several years ago but left when the level of
> correspondence sank to mud-slinging. Back now to see what‘s new.
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
> Sent: February 15, 2000 1:06 AM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: When Knights Were Bold
> 
> I‘m not sure I understand how the conferring, or not, of an order,
> decoration or medal has any connection with knighthood. Pardon my
> ignorance and for once I am not being sarcastic but does one have to
> belong to a Britsh Order eg Order of the Thistle, Bath, etc in order
> to be knighted? Certainly, membership in certain Orders does not confer
> on one knighthood: consider the MBE given out relatively frequently. The
> Beatles got one way back when and were not knighted at the time one or
> two were subsequently. the Order of the British Empire, the lowest ranking/grade of that
> Order>.
> 
> Or have I missed something? Are knights/dames automatically members of
> some Order that I am not aware of?
> 
> I think "knighthood" was allowed back into Canada for a short period in
> the 1930s when Bennett was PM, but was again ended when the Natural
> Governing Party yeah, right came back to power under W.L.M. King. I
> don‘t recall reading that R.B. Bennett also included the creation of
> Peers. But it‘s been a long time since I took Social Studies 30 or
> Current Events, as my kids would say.
> 
> As far as the CF is concerned, I think the Privy Council ruling I was
> going to use the term Privy Council "Order" but that‘s confusing
> is a good idea as it prohibits acceptance by soldiers of a salad of
> medals from every little two-bit nation around the world next thing you
> know some of our troops would be lit up like Xmas trees.
> 
> Didja know that Canadians troops could receive the "overseas" bar to the
> Canadian Volunteer Service Medal just for being stationed in Washington,
> DC during WW2? I know one. Newfoundland too, but that was a little more
> dangerous or hardship thereof or was it?.
> 
> Didja know that a Brit soldier, could receive the CVSM no overseas bar
> without ever setting foot in Canada during the war and never having been
> a Canadian? How? Well, for a short time in the mid 50s, if that former
> Brit soldier had emegrated to Canada and joined Canadian Army etc he
> could apply and receive the CVSM. I know one he also holds the MM: a
> "real" medal for gallantry.
> 
> BTW, just cause I have the floor:
> Question: what‘s the difference between Sheila Copps and the Suez Canal?
> Answer: the Suez Canal is a Busy Ditch.
> 
> You‘re welcome
> Ian G. Edwards, UEL, B.Com, CD, SHK, AFB
> post nominal explanations 5 cents each
> 
> Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> >
> > Watchdog, I came across the following at work:
> >
> > >From the "Policy Respecting the Awarding of an Order, Decoration or Medal
> > by a Commonwealth or Foreign Government"
> 
> Snip
> Issued by Clerk of the Privy
> > Council and Secretary to the Cabinet, January 1988
> >
> > "1.     Any Commonwealth or foreign government desiring to award an order,
> > decoration od medal to a Canadian citizen shall obtain prior approval of
> > the Government of Canada."
> >
> > "3.     The Government of Canada will consider granting the approval .. in
> > recognition of:
> >
> > a.      an extraordinary service to mankind,
> > b.      conspicuous bravery in saving or attempting to save life,
> > c.      any exceptional service rendered to the country desiring to make
> the
> > award, or
> > d.      any substantial act or acts contributing to better relations
> between
> > Canada and the country desiring to make the award."
> >
> > "4.     The Government of Canada SHALL NOT [emphasis in original] grant
> the
> > approval  ... for an award:
> >
> > a.      that is at variance with Canadian policy or the public interests,
> > b.      that carries with it an honourary title or confers any precedence
> or
> > privilege,
> > c.      that is conferred otherwise than by a Head of State or a
> government
> > recognized as such by Canada, or
> > d.      that is conferred in recognition of services by an individual in
> the
> > employ of Her Majesty in Right of Canada or of a province in the normal
> > performance of official duties."
> >
> > So, this would seem to clearly show that a Canadian cannot be knighted.
> >
> > mike
> >
> > At 03:11 PM 1/6/00 -0800, you wrote:
> > >I need a little help!  Can Canadians be knighted?  I think they can‘t,
> > however, I can‘t find any information either way to support or to refute
> > this.   Cheers   Watchdog
> > Michael O‘Leary
> >
> >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> >
> > Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
> > Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Tue, 18 Jan 2000 08:18:52 -0500*
Hi Ian, still kicking I see. Thanks for the plug, as promised I‘ll drop a
Loonie into the mail-
In answer, I have recently published the following 2nd Edition of the
Canadian Militaria Directory  Sourcebook with over 1,000 listings, A Source
of Pride which covers the design, use and approvals of CEF badges and Small
Arms Unit Marks which examines Brit and Cdn Regimental marks on small arms
1900-1930.
Future publications include A Question of Confidence - The Ross Rifle in the
Trenches, as well as books on WWII Cdn combat uniforms and another on
Pattern 1937 webbing. I will also be launching three new booklets on
vehicles. These are The Jeep in Canadian Service, The Sherman M4 in Canadian
Service and Kangaroos both unfrocked Priests and Rams. My own next book is
"Inglis Diamond" which will, over the course of 300 pages and 300  photos,
cover the entire story of the Cdn made Browning pistol and its use by
several countries during and after WW2. This will be published by Collector
Grade Publications.
Glad to see that the tone of the group is up a notch. I recognize some of
the names M. O‘Leary et al. I will be an active member of this group.
Clive
-----Original Message-----
From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
Sent: February 17, 2000 9:33 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: When Knights Were Bold
Clive, from Ian Edwards:
Thanks for your posting clarification.
Welcome back to the list. It‘s been a little slow in recent months,
perhaps that‘s better than being overwhelmed by "airborne mike" and some
teen with a foul mouth that we endured and/or drove many away a year or
more ago.
Let us know what new books you have in the works. You have written,
edited and or published a number of important books on militaria over
the past decade or more and I hope that you are continuing to contribute
such value to collectors and historians.Wow, that pat on the back will
cost you ten cents off my next purchase.
Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca wrote:
> 
> To be knighted is, in effect, to be promoted within an order to the
"knight"
> level. As you pointed out the Beatles were all made Members of the Order
of
> the British Empire MBE but recently Paul McCartney was elevated to the
> Knight of the Order of the British Empire KBE thereby making him a
"Sir".
> We have in Canada two Orders - the Order of Canada and the Order of
Military
> Merit. Both of these Orders stop at Commander. If the Cdn Gov‘t wished to
> institute a knighthood within Canada , and no longer worry about British
> honours, they would merely have to introduce a "Knight" level to the
> Orders.
> BTW 1, In the British Public Service the common joke is that when you are
> made Companion of the Order of St Michael and St George CMG you boasted
> "Call Me God", when elevated to Knight Commander of the Order KCMG you
> boasted "Keep Calling me God" and when elevated to Grand Knight Commander
of
> the Order GCMG you boasted God Calls Me God!
> BYW2, Many years ago a British nobleman,well on in years, who was already
a
> Knight Commander of the Order of the Bath and Knight of the Order of the
> Thistle was announced in the King‘s New Year‘s Honours List as a Knight of
> the Order of the Bath. An acquaintance of his, on reading of the honour in
> the London Tmes, cabled his congratulations as "Well done, three times a
> night - at your age".
> Belated introductions, My name is Clive Law, I served with the GGFG back
in
> the 70s. I subscribed to this several years ago but left when the level of
> correspondence sank to mud-slinging. Back now to see what‘s new.
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
> Sent: February 15, 2000 1:06 AM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: When Knights Were Bold
> 
> I‘m not sure I understand how the conferring, or not, of an order,
> decoration or medal has any connection with knighthood. Pardon my
> ignorance and for once I am not being sarcastic but does one have to
> belong to a Britsh Order eg Order of the Thistle, Bath, etc in order
> to be knighted? Certainly, membership in certain Orders does not confer
> on one knighthood: consider the MBE given out relatively frequently. The
> Beatles got one way back when and were not knighted at the time one or
> two were subsequently. the Order of the British Empire, the lowest ranking/grade of that
> Order>.
> 
> Or have I missed something? Are knights/dames automatically members of
> some Order that I am not aware of?
> 
> I think "knighthood" was allowed back into Canada for a short period in
> the 1930s when Bennett was PM, but was again ended when the Natural
> Governing Party yeah, right came back to power under W.L.M. King. I
> don‘t recall reading that R.B. Bennett also included the creation of
> Peers. But it‘s been a long time since I took Social Studies 30 or
> Current Events, as my kids would say.
> 
> As far as the CF is concerned, I think the Privy Council ruling I was
> going to use the term Privy Council "Order" but that‘s confusing
> is a good idea as it prohibits acceptance by soldiers of a salad of
> medals from every little two-bit nation around the world next thing you
> know some of our troops would be lit up like Xmas trees.
> 
> Didja know that Canadians troops could receive the "overseas" bar to the
> Canadian Volunteer Service Medal just for being stationed in Washington,
> DC during WW2? I know one. Newfoundland too, but that was a little more
> dangerous or hardship thereof or was it?.
> 
> Didja know that a Brit soldier, could receive the CVSM no overseas bar
> without ever setting foot in Canada during the war and never having been
> a Canadian? How? Well, for a short time in the mid 50s, if that former
> Brit soldier had emegrated to Canada and joined Canadian Army etc he
> could apply and receive the CVSM. I know one he also holds the MM: a
> "real" medal for gallantry.
> 
> BTW, just cause I have the floor:
> Question: what‘s the difference between Sheila Copps and the Suez Canal?
> Answer: the Suez Canal is a Busy Ditch.
> 
> You‘re welcome
> Ian G. Edwards, UEL, B.Com, CD, SHK, AFB
> post nominal explanations 5 cents each
> 
> Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> >
> > Watchdog, I came across the following at work:
> >
> > >From the "Policy Respecting the Awarding of an Order, Decoration or
Medal
> > by a Commonwealth or Foreign Government"
> 
> Snip
> Issued by Clerk of the Privy
> > Council and Secretary to the Cabinet, January 1988
> >
> > "1.     Any Commonwealth or foreign government desiring to award an
order,
> > decoration od medal to a Canadian citizen shall obtain prior approval of
> > the Government of Canada."
> >
> > "3.     The Government of Canada will consider granting the approval ..
in
> > recognition of:
> >
> > a.      an extraordinary service to mankind,
> > b.      conspicuous bravery in saving or attempting to save life,
> > c.      any exceptional service rendered to the country desiring to make
> the
> > award, or
> > d.      any substantial act or acts contributing to better relations
> between
> > Canada and the country desiring to make the award."
> >
> > "4.     The Government of Canada SHALL NOT [emphasis in original] grant
> the
> > approval  ... for an award:
> >
> > a.      that is at variance with Canadian policy or the public
interests,
> > b.      that carries with it an honourary title or confers any
precedence
> or
> > privilege,
> > c.      that is conferred otherwise than by a Head of State or a
> government
> > recognized as such by Canada, or
> > d.      that is conferred in recognition of services by an individual in
> the
> > employ of Her Majesty in Right of Canada or of a province in the normal
> > performance of official duties."
> >
> > So, this would seem to clearly show that a Canadian cannot be knighted.
> >
> > mike
> >
> > At 03:11 PM 1/6/00 -0800, you wrote:
> > >I need a little help!  Can Canadians be knighted?  I think they can‘t,
> > however, I can‘t find any information either way to support or to refute
> > this.   Cheers   Watchdog
> > Michael O‘Leary
> >
> >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> >
> > Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
> > Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

